# New PC World/Currys advert



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone else seen it yet?

It's the one with C3-PO and R2D2...

Absolute quality... :thumb:


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

The noise R2D2 makes when looking in the washing machine cracks me up


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Its the part with the camera and R2D2 that cracks me up


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

What an excellent advert! lol


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the bit with end when he blows up the TV!! lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Aye, it's genius!


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Told you it was good...

Definately my favourite at the minute closely followed by Harvey the dog in the dog pound who can do allsorts round the house! :lol:

Makes a change from sofa sale adverts every  2 minutes...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, must have cost them a fortune in licensing fees from Lucas Arts.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It is a superb advert. :thumb:


----------

